# personal trainer



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Im loooing to ditch the **** and trim up and as apart of that i want a personal trainer to assist me. Anyone have any idea what a fair fee would be to pay him for a 45 min session. 3 times a week? Any experiences? Back home I know its around $40usd a session so if i offered 200php an hour be respectable. More or less??

Thanks


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

888dino said:


> Im loooing to ditch the **** and trim up and as apart of that i want a personal trainer to assist me. Anyone have any idea what a fair fee would be to pay him for a 45 min session. 3 times a week? Any experiences? Back home I know its around $40usd a session so if i offered 200php an hour be respectable. More or less??
> 
> Thanks


More than enuff.


----------

